# What could it be?   Dust in viewfinder?



## cannpope (Jan 25, 2012)

Need some possible explanations...I just got a D700 and I am noticing some smudging and dust, but it's not on the sensor.  Went out and shot f22 into the sky and got no signs of dust spots or smudging on the image, but when you look through the viewfinder, there is a smudge in the middle and some spots that look like dust you would see on the sensor.  What could this be?  The D700 was purchased used, but it's in great condition.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 25, 2012)

Most likely what you are seeing is on the camera's focusing screen, which is located just above the reflex mirror, inside the camera. Fibers from fabric, dust clumps, and tiny,tiny pieces of brass from old worn lens mounts have a way of getting up on there, and being held in place by static cling. "Smudging" is what makes me think it's on the focusing screen's bottom side. It should be cleanable. Be careful and work with good light and a steady hand. Before you do clean the screen--make sure you have removed the viewfinder eyepiece, and checked that both sides of the eyepiece are clean, and also that the in-body eyepiece bit is also smudge free.


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 25, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Most likely what you are seeing is on the camera's focusing screen, which is located just above the reflex mirror, inside the camera. Fibers from fabric, dust clumps, and tiny,tiny pieces of brass from old worn lens mounts have a way of getting up on there, and being held in place by static cling. "Smudging" is what makes me think it's on the focusing screen's bottom side. It should be cleanable. Be careful and work with good light and a steady hand. Before you do clean the screen--make sure you have removed the viewfinder eyepiece, and checked that both sides of the eyepiece are clean, and also that the in-body eyepiece bit is also smudge free.



The focusing screen was my first guess as well :thumbup:


----------



## cannpope (Jan 25, 2012)

Eek!  I have never had to clean a sensor or focusing screen before and I'm scared to even mess with the inside of the camera :/   I guess I should take it to a camera shop and let them do it.   Should this information have been disclosed to me before I purchased the camera because it will be an extra expense for me to have it cleaned?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 25, 2012)

cannpope said:


> Eek!  I have never had to clean a sensor or focusing screen before and I'm scared to even mess with the inside of the camera :/   I guess I should take it to a camera shop and let them do it.   Should this information have been disclosed to me before I purchased the camera because it will be an extra expense for me to have it cleaned?



$50 spot is what our local shop charges for cleaning cameras (everything). Some of us clean our own but even if you take it to a shop its not the end of the world anyway =)


----------



## cannpope (Jan 25, 2012)

Good to know that it won't cost me an arm and/or a leg.  $50 is not bad.  I actually watched a video showing how to clean the focus screen and it doesn't look very hard, so I may try it.   Although I may just go ahead and take it to the shop and get everything cleaned up


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 25, 2012)

*If you see it through the viewfinder and not on the images, it is not on the sensor.
*
Small chance, mirror
Larger chance, finger print on diopter lens.


----------



## cannpope (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope and pray that it's not the mirror :/   Think I'm gonna take her to the camera shop doctor and let him figure it out.   He has insurance I assume.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 29, 2012)

The focus screen can be removed and cleaned with out much hassle, the mirror can also be cleaned--just be careful not to press to hard on the mirror.  Neither of these elements are in the image path so dust, or scratches from cleaning wont affect your images.

First thing u should try is blowing i out with a hand squeeze blower--u can use canned air as well, but make sure u dont blow liquid co2 into the camera.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 29, 2012)

Be very careful with the focusing screen - they are somewhat fragile...

I would try to just blow the dust off first.  (With a blower, not your mouth.)


----------



## cannpope (Jan 30, 2012)

I used a rocket blower and it took care of it.   Obviously, the little annoying smudge is still there, but if it doesn't mess with the cameras ability to focus, I'm leaving the focusing screen ALONE


----------



## Mahana (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello,

I was hoping to get some direction with a similar situation. 
Disclaimer: Novice photography, with little to no experience with cameras outside of stander digital.

I just bought a used Nikon FG to cure my curiosity of 35mm photography. I'm eager to get out and start shooting, but upon receiving my camera I noticed when looking through the viewfinder there are few particles that show up. When I take off the lens and look through they still show - I have a basic understanding of how to clean and have ordered a cleaning kit off amazon.

Thus, my question: Will these particles show up on images? I can live with them being there if they won't affect the outcome of the image, but if they do, I want to get it cleaned as thorough as possible before venturing out and shooting. Please excuse my lack of knowledge and thank you for your help!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 26, 2014)

If you can see the dust with the lens off, then it's on the mirror, focus screen, pentaprism or somewhere else in the path of the viewfinder.  This will not affect the image.

Be very careful cleaning the focus screen... they are extremely fragile.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 26, 2014)

Mahana said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping to get some direction with a similar situation.
> Disclaimer: Novice photography, with little to no experience with cameras outside of stander digital.
> ...



Welcome aboard.
The only spots that would appear on film images are those on the lens.  Spots that are on the mirror or viewfinder will not show up on the film.  The mirror will move out of the way (think of it as a door that opens when you hit the shutter release) and the viewfinder is not in the path of the film.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 26, 2014)

If you see them through the viewfinder, typically they are on the mirror, less typically on the viewfinder lens itself.
Rocket blower mentioned above is first resort.

I must warn you that a Nikon is a gateway drug to a consuming involvement - only slight less involving than marriage and slightly less expensive than divorce.


----------



## Mahana (Feb 26, 2014)

480sparky said:


> If you can see the dust with the lens off, then it's on the mirror, focus screen, pentaprism or somewhere else in the path of the viewfinder. This will not affect the image.
> 
> Be very careful cleaning the focus screen... they are extremely fragile.



Thanks for the quick reply :thumbup:, I'll be sure to very careful!


----------



## Mahana (Feb 26, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> If you see them through the viewfinder, typically they are on the mirror, less typically on the viewfinder lens itself.
> Rocket blower mentioned above is first resort.
> 
> I must warn you that a Nikon is a gateway drug to a consuming involvement - only slight less involving than marriage and slightly less expensive than divorce.



I seem to be falling victim to the drug then, a few hours after receiving the FG I was already shopping for another lens, stockpiled different types of film to see which I like most, and drawing up plans for building a darkroom and what I'd need as well as research that beast.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 26, 2014)

Mahana said:


> I seem to be falling victim to the drug then, a few hours after receiving the FG I was already shopping for another lens, stockpiled different types of film to see which I like most, and drawing up plans for building a darkroom and what I'd need as well as research that beast.



I'm sorry to say that it may be too late for you already.
Perhaps you could find a meeting to go to?
To be honest, the chances of an actual cure are slim.
You can stay straight for years and then, in a weak moment, you're back in as deep as you ever were.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 27, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Mahana said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


It could also be "possible" (but unlikely, IMO) for dirt to fall onto the film.  Think of dust spots on a digital sensor.  I say unlikely, because with film, you're basically getting a new sensor for every shot.  I suppose that if one had a very dirty camera though (or maybe an oily shutter curtain), it could happen.

But yeah - if you can see it through the viewfinder, it is not going to show up on the film.  And anything that is on the film (or sensor in a digital camera) can not be seen through the viewfinder.


----------



## Seventen (Feb 28, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> If you see them through the viewfinder, typically they are on the mirror, less typically on the viewfinder lens itself.
> Rocket blower mentioned above is first resort.
> 
> I must warn you that a Nikon is a gateway drug to a consuming involvement - only slight less involving than marriage and slightly less expensive than divorce.



Yep Nikon really is like a drug.. I bought a my d5100 just for astro photography to attach to my telescope. That involved connections, filters and what ever else the wife didn't approve off, Then i thought i would test what its like to use a dslr with the kit lens, then i wanted more reach.. then i wanted more light.. then i needed a 35mm lens because it was cheap then i needed a 17 - 50 2.8 and now i need macro lens its never ending purchasing! My wants soon turned into needs!


----------



## PaulWog (Feb 28, 2014)

Seventen said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > If you see them through the viewfinder, typically they are on the mirror, less typically on the viewfinder lens itself.
> ...



Corrected your wording there hahaha.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 28, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Mahana said:
> ...



It is unfortunately too likely to get dust appearing on film, and resultant print, either as a result of the developing process or attracted by static electricity during printing.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 28, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...


I know that during scanning, it's damn near impossible to get all of the dust off the film.  While it's still inside the camera, it ought to be much less likely (but still within the realm of possibility).


----------

